# NBA Finals 2013



## The Hunter (Jun 6, 2013)

My money's on the Heat. How about you guys?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 6, 2013)

definitely, even though i still kinda have a thing against lebron and love duncan


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm betting on the Spurs.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Jun 6, 2013)

Spurs never lost in the Finals. They're 16 - 0.


----------



## LM 697 (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn dirty Ray Allen.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

So the Spurs lost.

My Facebook inbox is going to explode with hate mail tomorrow.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)

Pacer should fill your inbox here with hate, SLANDEROUS MIAMI HEAT TROLL.


----------



## The Hunter (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey, I'm just glad the not Spurs won.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jun 21, 2013)




----------

